# CPU is supposed to be OC'd to 4.5GHz, CPU-Z only reports 3.7GHz



## Red_Machine (Nov 25, 2015)

Back when I bought all this stuff and set it up, my buddy crazyeyesreaper had exactly the same stuff as me (minus the GPU and drives), so he told me how to overclock it to match what he did.  He told me it would up the clock to 4.5GHz and in future I could go higher if I wanted because I was watercooled.  However, CPU-Z has always reported it as 3.7GHz, and I just ran Prime95 to stress the CPU (as advised by a step-by step guide I found to finding your CPU's max clock speed), but it still didn't go above 3.7GHz.  What gives?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2015)

You probably just have one setting wrong in your Bios, is Turbo boost enabled?  What core setting do you have?  Not knowing your board, I can set mine to "fixed", "all cores" or  "per core" for example, and do you have the performance power profile set in windows?  There is a start at least!


----------



## R00kie (Nov 25, 2015)

It sounds like your turbo boost option is disabled in the BIOS. I'm pretty sure I've done that same mistake myself before


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 25, 2015)

Have you disabled power saving features and see if that changes your clock speed? I am assuming you have overclocked via multiplier right?


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 25, 2015)

Been talking it over with crazy, he walked me through everything I needed to do.  Upped the voltage, changed the multipliers, but the 4 core ratio limit keeps getting backed off to 37.  Damn weird.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 25, 2015)

check your W7 power saving options too
if things aent going as expected, reset cmos, start again.


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 25, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> Been talking it over with crazy, he walked me through everything I needed to do.  Upped the voltage, changed the multipliers, but the 4 core ratio limit keeps getting backed off to 37.  Damn weird.



Maybe this could be useful.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6097/biostar-tz77xe4-review-dichotomy-by-default/5

Did you check your power savings settings? Like Speedstep (if they still call it that) or C1E? Some of those settings will change the multiplier.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 25, 2015)

Power plan is set to high performance.  I just upped the voltage again to 0.070 and it still backed off to 37 after a reboot.


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 25, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> Power plan is set to high performance.  I just upped the voltage again to 0.070 and it still backed off to 37 after a reboot.



But did you check your BIOS options like I stated above.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 25, 2015)

I disabled C1E and set the multi to 40 and it backed it off to 37 after a reset.  Shall I try disabling Turbo Boost and enabling fixed CPU ratio and setting that to 40?


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 25, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> I disabled C1E and set the multi to 40 and it backed it off to 37 after a reset.  Shall I try disabling Turbo Boost and enabling fixed CPU ratio and setting that to 40?



Yes, that is what Anandtech was talking about. Certainly disable turbo boost and enabling fixed CPU ration.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 25, 2015)

Okay, I seem to have sorted it.  I set it to fixed ratio and 42, and it backed off to 37 again, I upped the voltage and set it back to 42 and it stuck.  Now I'm just seeing how far I can push it.  Seems like AnandTech were right, 4.8GHz renders the OS unstable.  Though I don't know where they got their voltages from, if I set mine to the voltages listed in the article, the numbers turn blue, which I assume means it's too low.  Right now it's 1.280v at 4.7GHz and they recommend 1.180v.  OS seems a bit unstable when running Prime95, and I got a temperature warning from my CPU monitor.  What voltage would you guys recommend?


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 25, 2015)

m0nt3 said:


> Certainly disable turbo boost and enabling fixed CPU ration.


I wouldn't do that.
Enable turbo boost and disable fixed cpu ratio.


Use all power saving features and set multipliers here (scroll lower in O.N.E. menu):


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 25, 2015)

If I use Turbo Boost, 4 Core Ratio Limit keeps falling back to 37.


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 25, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> I wouldn't do that.
> Enable turbo boost and disable fixed cpu ratio.
> View attachment 69482
> Use all power saving features and set multipliers here (scroll lower in O.N.E. menu):
> View attachment 69483



i was just going by what the Anandtech article stated. If you own the board then thanks! Turbo boost I dont under stand, if you are overclocking to or beyond the Turbo profile, then having it enabled makes to sense to me, as it will dynamically adjust the multiplier. Every guide I have ever read has said to disable turbo when multiplier overclocking, I guess it could have some merit when overclocking via base clock  I will admit, my knowledge of intel overclocking is zilch, my last intel CPU was a 486 DX2 66


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't know how far I can push the voltage, so I don't want to just keep increasing it to see if the overclock sticks with Turbo Boost on.  I'll be very annoyed if my enthusiast CPU can only achieve an overclock of 200MHz.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> Been talking it over with crazy, he walked me through everything I needed to do.  Upped the voltage, changed the multipliers, but the 4 core ratio limit keeps getting backed off to 37.  Damn weird.


Fixed option?


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 25, 2015)

Fixed core ratio worked, but I was told by somebody not to use it.


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 25, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> Fixed core ratio worked, but I was told by somebody not to use it.


If it does what you want then...that's how the Anandtech article I posted for your motherboard performed their manual overclock, I would say it is safe. May cause slightly higher power consumption due to not being able to down-clock and under-volt but I doubt your power bill will reflect it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 25, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> Fixed core ratio worked, but I was told by somebody not to use it.



It all depends on what you want.  If you want that speed full time then fixed ration and turning off turboboost is what you want.


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 25, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> Fixed core ratio worked, but I was told by somebody not to use it.


You shouldn't have to run max clocks all the time, that's all. Maybe check bios update at http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=582#dl
It should work with all the power saving functions, put 47 in all 4 boxes but I suspect you need a slight voltage bump for stable 4.7 GHz


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 25, 2015)

It's got the latest BIOS, which is a beta version.  The thing is, no matter what voltage set it always falls back to 37 on the 4 core ratio.  I don't want to set it too high in case it over-volts the chip.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2015)

I have mine on fixed with turbo boost, does not appear to be any problems, to be honest have never checked if all 4 cores are running at max frequency all the time, I have all the power saving features enabled.


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 25, 2015)

Setting voltage does not change the multiplier. Voltage is for stability only, increased voltage also has the side effects of increased power draw and increased heat output. Power saving and turbo boost are what can change the multiplier. Leave your multi to fixed and call it a day.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 25, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> It's got the latest BIOS, which is a beta version.  The thing is, no matter what voltage set it always falls back to 37 on the 4 core ratio.  I don't want to set it too high in case it over-volts the chip.


Get rid of the BETA BIOS, go back to the most recent non-beta, see if that helps.

You should not have to disable Turbo. Disabling Turbo doesn't disable anything... It actually forces the Turbo mode 100% of the time. Without Turbo, these CPUs cannot access multipliers higher than the stock non-turbo multi, so the "workaround" that the BIOS does is force Turbo permanently.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 26, 2015)

I rolled it back to the previous, non-beta BIOS and set all the Turbo Boost multis to 45.  Seems to have stuck, the CPU stays at 4.5GHz when I run Prime95.  I guess it was a bug in that beta BIOS that they never bothered fixing, just my luck as my keyboard doesn't work in the BIOS now and I'll have to dig out an old PS/2 one whenever I need to change a setting.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 26, 2015)

If IntelliStep (or any other power saving tech) is enabled, you need to put some load on CPU for it to show proper clocks in apps like CPU-Z. Otherwise it'll run downclocked and of course have lower clocks.


----------

